# EasyCap USB 2.0



## RDG_Your_Death (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello, I ordered a EasyCap USB 2.0 and read every direction and done it all correctly...However when i go to the video editing to capture the video from my xbox to my computer..And i click the button capture and go down to where it says device...I press that button to select my device and it says that either the driver could not be found or the device is not plugged in..But i installed the driver and the device is plugged in...

I am also running windows vista...

Is there something i'm doing wrong or is there a malfunction?


----------



## upallnight200 (Jul 4, 2009)

you might find here helpful http://www.easycap.co.uk/


----------



## RDG_Your_Death (Jul 25, 2009)

upallnight200 said:


> you might find here helpful http://www.easycap.co.uk/


That would help if either i was using a Wii or if it actually told me about what the problem was...I have no wii and my problem is i can't select a device due to it saying i have no driver installed (AFTER i installed it)....though i have no wii..I'm trying to get it to work for a xbox360..


----------



## RDG_Your_Death (Jul 25, 2009)

that is not the answer I am looking for. I am setting it up with a xbox 360, however the problem I am having is every time I try to use the capture software to capture a video it keeps telling me the device is not plugged in wen it is, and even after I reinstall the drivers it keeps saying that the device is new hardware and is not installed. it cant even find the disc when I have tit use the check for the drivers...


No the site did not help with the issue.


----------



## Davey46 (Mar 11, 2012)

I had Ulead installed and working for a while until it unexpectedly stopped recognising my camera via Easy Cap USB. After several days of trying various drivers and solutions I gave up and downloaded the *free version *of Debut capture software. Installed and worked without any messing around.

Download Debut Video Capture Software 1.63 Free - Record from your screen, desktop, web cam, video devices and audio - Softpedia


----------



## bernardlevesque (Dec 7, 2009)

thank you Davey 46.
I have debut installed , but it does not recognize my capture device.


----------



## bernardlevesque (Dec 7, 2009)

I have XP with service pack 3


----------

